

Breakthrough in understanding time - JackMartinelli
http://www.designerscience.com/ObjectiveRelativity/time-what-it-is-how-it-works-2/

======
JackMartinelli
Stephen Hawking, Brian Greene, Alan Guth, Sean Carroll all talk about what
seem to be phenomena related to "time" but all seem baffled by what time is at
the most fundamental level.

Einstein said "God is subtle but He is not malicious." Time falls into the
subtle category, but when you "see it" its as obvious as the wheel.

